# Oregon Inlet Channel



## aln (May 29, 2006)

A while back I was doing some research on the old Bonner Bridge and the, possibly negative, impacts it had on stabilizing the channel and was wondering if any of you guys follow the boat traffic in and out of the inlet and if opening up the inlet flow has somewhat mitigated the constant sand deposition around the bridge area and navigable channel in and out caused by the old Bonner Bridge. Seems like spreading the pilings would help with lessening restrictions of the flow and might also allow some deeper water around the fishing platform from the south end of the Bonner as well.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Sand on the East coast flows South with the North Easter's.

The Jetty on the South Side of the Inlet forces sand on its journey from North to South into the inlet creating shoaling issues. Before the jetty the inlet was quite deep. I remember one of the issues was a few of the pilings were undermined because the inlet flow seaward had scoured a 60 foot deep hole in the channel right under the bridge.

If you want to stabilize the inlet with little dredging, run the Jetties out a half mile or on both sides of the Inlet until you get past the outer bar where the water is 50' deep.

North Side of the dual Jetty system will get packed up with sand but you can truck it over to the South Side and keep rebuilding that sand dune just to the South of the Bridge that keeps RT 12 from being in the Ocean.

Of Course Rodanthe and Waves and Salvo and Avon will all be over-washed and homes will be lost because of lack of sand replenishment, but the inlet will be clear for traffic.

Or you could let nature run its course, quit dredging and the Inlet will close up at some point and another will spring a leak somewhere else on the barrier islands.

Or you can get some engineers to say that the sand flows from the South and keep it as is.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I doubt there are any hard structures planned/allowed .. so I guess the dredging will continue. Read something about a law that was supposed to make or keep the channel navigable to a certain depth to Wanchese .. that has yet to happen. Looking to retire to KDH this year and was just curious about the channel and what type boat I'll need to safely get in and out .. I think I'll be alright. Appreciate the info Gman.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

"Since its formation, the inlet has moved two miles south since its creation due to currents and shifting sands. The shifting sands have built up the northern side of the inlet while continuously eroding its southern side."
Very interesting ....
Oregon Inlet | Dare County, NC


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

Hope you are EXPERIENCED. Oregon inlet is probably the most dangerous passage on the east coast.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

lol There are a lot of dangerous inlets on the east coast. Ever been through Barnegat or Haul Over Pass?


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Have watched some dramatic videos of that Haulover inlet ... wicked !


----------

